# kde su xgl

## lorenzo666

ciao a tutti. ho letto che, molti di voi hanno installato xgl. tutti voi utilizzate gnome o xfce? c'è nessuno che usa kde?

io avevo intenzione di usare kde sopra xgl, ma non sono riuscito a trovare documentazione che spiegasse in maniera semplice come fare. ho visto che per installare xgl è necessario anche compilare un sacco di roba di gnome che poi non userei... se qualcuno ha provato mi può dare suggerimenti su come fare?

grazie

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho trovato nessun problema a far girare kde 3.5.1 su Xgl. Ho un ati 9200SE sul portatile e con i driver open source sono riuscito (anche se sono un po' lentini) ad avere Xgl funzionante.

P.s ovviamente usando il decorator di gnome.

Basta che vai sul wiki di gentoo riguardo al Xgl e segui la procedura...

Va tutto bene, tranne una piccola pecca di Xgl: non supporta la risoluzione 1280x800, mi tocca usare la 1024x768 che su uno schermo lcd non è il massimo. Se qualcuno riesce ad usare una risoluzione wide, mi faccia un fischio.

----------

## Dece

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno riesce ad usare una risoluzione wide, mi faccia un fischio.

 

Io quando ho usato Kororaa sono riusciuto tranquillamente a mettere 1280x800 editando xorg.conf... con un'nvidia però.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non ho trovato nessun problema a far girare kde 3.5.1 su Xgl. Ho un ati 9200SE sul portatile e con i driver open source sono riuscito (anche se sono un po' lentini) ad avere Xgl funzionante.
> 
> P.s ovviamente usando il decorator di gnome.
> 
> Basta che vai sul wiki di gentoo riguardo al Xgl e segui la procedura...
> ...

 

ati mobility 9600 driver proprietari risoluzione 1680x1050, ovvero wide.

----------

## Apetrini

Nooo, volete dirmi che sono l'unico sfigato che non riesce ad usare 1280x800?

Se edito xorg.conf e faccio partire Xgl a 1280x800 lui parte, esce fuori il cursore e poi dopo 2 secondi si killa da solo. Qualcuno ha qualche idea. Ho una ati 9200SE 64mb. Sto usando gli ultimi xf86-video-ati di xgl-coffe.

EDit: P.s. qualcuno è cosi gentile da postarmi il suo xorg.conf che magari sto usando qualche opzione che non devo oppure manca qualcosa.

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... il mio xorg.conf non credo ti serva, dopotutto io utilizzo i driver proprietari. non ti dicono nulla i log o la linea di comando dopo il crash?

----------

## Apetrini

Nulla... Xgl parte e vedo il cursore per un paio di secondi poi si killa. Ma sui log non ce traccia.

Ovviamente xorg funziona correttamente a 1280x800.

Non so proprio dove cercare il problema...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

dove si trova la guida Gentoo-Xgl ???

Mercì

----------

## Wise

Ciao,

allora:

qui se ne parla -> Xgl - il futuro del desktop linux

e qui ti diconon come installare -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

buon divertimento!

----------

## Apetrini

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Nulla... Xgl parte e vedo il cursore per un paio di secondi poi si killa. Ma sui log non ce traccia.
> 
> Ovviamente xorg funziona correttamente a 1280x800.
> 
> Non so proprio dove cercare il problema...

 

Ho risolto. Era un problema con la memoria. Ho tirato via la riga che specificava i 64mb di memoria della scheda e tutto va bene ora.

Con una radeon 9200se va velocissimo.

P.s. sto usando i xf86-video-ati quelli del cvs di xgl-coffee.

----------

## X-Drum

scusate l'ot ma nn resisto:

l'ho messo sul laptop (fglrx+ati 9700 mobility)

è una bomba sono davvero impressionato (positivamente) 

come DE uso kde..

veramente promettente

----------

## GuN_jAcK

volevo chiedere una cosa...le xgl occupano tanta memoria? e sopratutto a stabilità com'è la questione?

----------

## Apetrini

Per la memoria non so. Per quanto concerne al stabilità non mi è mai crashato ed è da una settimana che lo uso di default su kde.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Per la memoria non so. Per quanto concerne al stabilità non mi è mai crashato ed è da una settimana che lo uso di default su kde.

 

per la stabilità confermo: lo stressato in tutti i modi e con lunghi uptime, nulla da fare non crasha!

per l'occupazione di risorse, l'uso di memoria mi pare essere invariato, per di piu' l'uso

di cpu è anche contenuto, utilizza effettivamente l'accelerazione della gpu

----------

## iDreamer

ciao, ho provato ieri la kororaa e sono rimasto sbalordito dalla potenza di questo xgl...

solo che non pensavo che funzionasse su kde ancora..

ho dunque alcune domande:

1)che versione di kde ci vuole?

2) i tasti sono li stessi della "demo" live? e se volessi cambiarli? in gnome si usa gconf..

3) ma gli effetti funzionano bene con le qt? cioè sfolazzi e il resto?

4) quando roba "gnome" devo installarmi? e perchè devo proprio?

5) versione driver nvidia?

6) qualcuno l'ha provata con nvidia geforge go 6200?

ciao e grazie

----------

## lorenzo666

io, non volevo installarmi mezzo gnome per le gnome-window-decorator, qual'è ilpacchetto specifico che mi serve?

ok, dopo questa domanda, vi pongo la domanda principale: sono andato, dopo 1 settimana che non toccavo il pc a aggiornare tutto il sistema, ma: nel compilare il nuovo xgl ho avuto questo spiacevole errore:

```
xglglxext.c: In function `xglScreenProbe':

xglglxext.c:6385: error: `GLITZ_FEATURE_COPY_SUB_BUFFER_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

xglglxext.c:6385: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

xglglxext.c:6385: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [xglglxext.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060322/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl/glxext'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060322/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl/glxext'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060322/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060322/work/xgl-xorg/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060322 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1573:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 982:   Called src_compile

!!! emake mesa failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

cosa potrebbe essere?

----------

## iDreamer

Salve,

ho appena installato xgl su kde... funziona bene... tutto tranne il fatto che non so far funzionare kde-windows-decorator? come fate voi? io l'ho sostituito nel file copizrc al posto di gnome-window-decorator ma non si vedono i bordi..

e poi ho sostituito la combinazione di tasti per il plugin "scale" con F11 ma yakuake non mi si apre più.. come faccio?

grazie in anticipo

iDreamer

----------

## thewally

Qualcuno ha notizie su amd64 (kde + amd64), qualcuno che ha provato?

----------

## X-Drum

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha notizie su amd64 (kde + amd64), qualcuno che ha provato?

 

io l'ho provato come anche detto in un altro 3d,

va tutto bene (kde 3.5.1) il problema è che non hai le window decorations,

perche quelle di gnome vanno molto male 

(almeno a me non appaiono ma dipende dalla revisione dell'overlay che utilizzi)

le kde-window-decorations basate su qt4 non sono complete...

morale della favola ti tieni kde senza window decoration?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

